# Mortvedt's Whites



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

who is or have raced mortvedt's whites. how do they compare to your other stock. I've talked with Roger and thinking of getting some and would like some opinion's of them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I had talked to Rodger myself last year and was going to get some of his whites untill I checked his club records and saw just about all of his wins were with his BBs and BCs not his whites. I know he has been working on this family of whites for over 30 years, but where are they in his race resaults. Check it out yourself and see what you find.

If anyone finds a great family of whites that wins consistantly please let me know!

Ace


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

What you will find in any whites Is less wins. WHY because whites are raced less then any color. They can win but the odds are greater aginst them. Just as color. Say a race has 500 birds. And say 25 of those birds were white. Means 475 are a different color. So you look at position Say a white bird came in 15th out of the 500 For the color white That is not so bad. Say out of 8 races 1 white won 1 race Agin odds was great for the color. To maintain a better record you have to infuse Quality as you build color. This being white. Its much easyer to infuse grizzle colored birds To white At least say ever othere generation. To keep a building of performance. As there is less Quality whites out there. So you make them performers. You can put any color over grizzle produce Top grizzles to add to white. BUT getting decent whites first. You have to start with race ready birds. BIRDS that can at least race and go from there. So yes The morvedt whites can help. As with delbars Or khans Whites Remember if every loft had a few whites Like most every loft has blue either bared or checked THEN many a white would be a winner. BUT the race world breeds for race birds that win. And does not look so much at what the color is. Color times quality means you have to strive for 2 things color is 1 quality is 2. Color is easyer but Quality is allways a lot of work.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to say that I have purchased colored racing breeders from several highly respected flyers around the country, in my recent start again, after a 30 year absence, and yet, when I train my birds bred from these colored racers, my first birds home came from a pair of pure whites given to me by a Mr. Gary Wargowsky of Cutler, Ohio. I do not know him other than some brief correspondence, but the pair he gave me is out producing the colored birds I have from some very nice and respected men, who have winning records, whom I shall not name. I paid hundreds for each bird except for the pair of whites from Mr. Wargowsky. I purchased one bird form him for (if I remember correctly) 35 or 45 bucks, and he sent along two free birds with the one I purchased. If you read this Mr. Wargowsky, the young'uns from 45534 (cock) and 45320 are my best birds. The cock bird is down from Mortvedt and the hen is down from a Sion/Delbar/Janssen/Meulman mix. THANKS VERY MUCH. I love them so far


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 3 morvedts in my flock and they dont do any better the my other whites which are a combination of trentons,morvets and stickelbachs, but I like the stickelbachs the most out of what I have as they seem to perform better in the flying department .. maybe if you crossed morvets with some good stickelbachs you would get some good flying offspring thou , but it really depends on who you get you birds from


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi FASTPITCH, I know ROGER and had birds in his one loft race his race was two races in one. Color birds and the other was whites or all most all white these white were in many cases out of whites that people bought from him. I can assure you that on race day there were whites in the first drop. Its like RE LEE said the number of whites in club and combine races is small there for you will not see many white winners but they can and do win. If I was still racing I would have a pair or two in my loft.I must say i must if you feel that he is winning with color birds why don't you buy his color birds? .George*


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Lokota you should try delbars. I have some and they are great birds. Much smaller then my trentons and fly like the wind. Although my trentons are my favorite the cocks are very large and I have never lost any of my trentons to date from any toss.


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been looking for some nice white racers as well. I found this web page offering racers of all different colors (after taking a look I actually think I like the red birds a little more than the whites)
www.whiteracers.20m.com/ (Dennis Kuhn Loft)

Its a really good web site with lots of pics, but I don't really know much about the bird quality, customer service etc since I haven't ordered from him yet. He seems to have quite a few winners though... I think I may place an order in the spring for a couple young birds from this loft if I don't find anything local before then.


----------

